# Shoulder Pain



## StonedFish (May 7, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I'm having a lot of pain in my shoulder, especially when barbell Overhead pressing.

Has been for about a year now. 

Based off the first image, my pain seems to be located around the Labrum, where that bicep tendon is.

Snaps and pops usually when overhead reaching or fixing my posture while sitting .

I'm try to work on and be concious of my posture, I sit down for about 9  hours a day.

I sort of have bad scapular placement, because I get the wings a bit.

I've started ending my workouts with facepulls. 

I'm using a variation for my overhead presses, where you stick one end of a barbell in a corner, and lift the other.
I saw this in an Athleanx video.

I'm open to all advice including physical therapy, chemical/supplemental, nutritional, form change, etc.....

Thanks,

Stoned


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 7, 2019)

Dude shoulder pain sucks. Ive dealt with it for a long while by just taking it easy and not doing what I should have done by addressing a mobility issue. My pain is primarily in the ac joint area but what helped me in the last year is really focusing on creating more external rotation by implementing a band and a pvc pipe. I still have a long way to go but I’m benching primarily pain free now. I always do shoulder mobility movements after I warm up. Try to find some ones on YouTube and start doing them every day. Hope this helps.


----------



## CJ (May 7, 2019)

My first thought was lack of upward rotation of the scapula. If you keep it locked down, you don't get the necessary clearance in the AC joint, and you'll get a popping, almost like a finger snapping sensation in there. Some people have a little hook at the end of their acromion, which makes it a bit worse.

I'm not a dr/pt specialist at all, just giving my $0.02.


----------



## Viduus (May 7, 2019)

Seems like your front delt or one of the rotator muscles. 

My two cents is to skip the movement. Front raise, lateral raises instead. 

Try an upright row or a press with an easy bar so your hands are at different angles.

Its usually caused by bad form or your physical build and there’s always other exercises that hit the same muscle. Stop aggregating it and just avoid it.


----------



## snake (May 8, 2019)

I just went through my first real shoulder issue and you can view it here in this section under RC.

If you had a complete rupture of something you have 2 choices; surgery or deal with it. Assuming it's not that bad, you should try to rest it as much as possible.That's going to include not doing any movement that causes you initial pain of post workout pain. I let mine go way too long in hindsight and that was about 6 months. I did try to work around it at first but it 6 months until I decided to see a Dr.

Wish you luck and figuring this out and if you have any questions, hit me up.


----------



## Determined (May 8, 2019)

The exercise 6 ways seems to help my mobility and keep my shoulders injury free

learned it from a John meadows program


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2019)

Rotator cuff rehab with a band everyday before lifting and skip all the movements that hurt. I just had to do this for 5 months and can finally bench again.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 8, 2019)

Tore and fractured mine back about 6 months ago, been rehabbing it myself. It feels good as new now, ready to take on the ****in world


----------



## BrotherJ (May 8, 2019)

I've dislocated my shoulder 3 times and have learned a lot about how to rehab it and what supplements work (for me at least)
Resistance band exercises (pretty much use this before, throughout, and after the gym)
Internal/External motion on the cable
Arm at 90* bend with hand upward placed against a door frame - slowly move your hand up and stretch it out
Place hand on a counter/shelf with arm straight - slowly bow until parallel with the floor 
Focus on row exercises (DB rows, barbell rows, seated rows, row machine etc...)

Supplements that I have noticed a difference with: fish oil (seems to lube up the joints) and glucosamine WITH chondroiton. Just my anecdotal evidence based on experience with shoulder pain. Last time I dislocated it was about 2 years ago - took about 6 months to start benching again and I'm only just now confident with it


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2019)

Damn man, hope you get better, some times my left shoulders acts up, ive had a MRI and xray and nothing, doc said i get inflammation  at times there. I aint going to lie tiger balm works wonders man


----------



## ccpro (May 9, 2019)

Sorry Bro..sucks...I know it all too well.  Now my other shoulder!!!


----------



## Long (May 10, 2019)

StonedFish said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm having a lot of pain in my shoulder, especially when barbell Overhead pressing.
> 
> ...




Barbells lock and restrict your movement. If you have pain you should try is switching to dumbbells on pressing movements.
You could also try something that will loosen and rehab your shoulders. Speed bag did it for me. It gave me back full range of motion.

My shoulder pain radiates from the center at night. When it gets bad I switch to dumbbells. When it gets better I go heavy push press.


----------



## BlueStreak (Jul 4, 2019)

There are many different causes of shoulder pain. I suggest you see a doctor. You can find more information here https://orthoinfo.aaos.org/en/diseases--conditions/shoulder-pain-and-common-shoulder-problems/


----------

